# Hip dysplasia, torn cruciate and normal gait.



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

CanineLO_090504

It's pretty interesting and may help you see if your dog is having issues. The dog is a greyhound, not sure if they have a different walking gait than other dogs.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You're right, it is very interesting indeed. I've bookmarked it, hopefully I'll never need it, but its something I will remember, just in case. Thanks for the link.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I bookmarked it as well...very interesting thank you!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for the info, it is very interesting.
I have a Great Dane with severe hip dysplasia, as well as wobblers.


----------

